# Am I too young? Is it a disadvantage?



## rblopez95 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys! So I've been new to Spectra recently so hi!

  	Anyways,
  	My name is Ruby and I'm 15 years old turning 16 in November. I'm an aspiring makeup artist, I'm affiliated with many makeup artists and they show me skills, they take me along with them for shoots, they give me advice etc.. I have taken a makeup class (they gave me a certificate of completion) and I'm also a sales representative for Motives Cosmetics.

  	My Professional Makeup Kit is almost completed (I'm just missing foundations and concealers) and I'm thinking of taking the Out of the Box Beauty Tour classes with Enkore Makeup & Pursebuzz from YouTube. 

  	I'm almost there, my big debut is on August 10th, I'm throwing a makeup party in which I will be doing mini makeovers and giving out my new business cards and basically marketing myself. 

  	But I'm wondering.. am I too young? Will it be a disadvantage? Also, I know I'm not going to get paid work and that I'm going to be starting from scratch just like everyone else.


  	Help me out here guys!

  	Thanks

  	-Ruby


----------



## tinfoiltrees (Jul 28, 2011)

It seems to me like you have a well-planned marketing strategy and that you have had a lot of opportunities to learn from other makeup artists. I think that your age may work a little bit against you because people often think age translates to inexperience....however, I think that your age can also be a benefit because starting a career so young will allow you to get a foothold in the industry much sooner than most other makeup artists. Also, you don't necessarily have to tell people your age...if it shows that you love your work, have built a good portfolio and have a professional reputation customers will seek you out or choose you without much of a thought as to how old you are.


----------



## rblopez95 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you! Everything you said makes complete sense. I have actually never thought about it that way.



tinfoiltrees said:


> It seems to me like you have a well-planned marketing strategy and that you have had a lot of opportunities to learn from other makeup artists. I think that your age may work a little bit against you because people often think age translates to inexperience....however, I think that your age can also be a benefit because starting a career so young will allow you to get a foothold in the industry much sooner than most other makeup artists. Also, you don't necessarily have to tell people your age...if it shows that you love your work, have built a good portfolio and have a professional reputation customers will seek you out or choose you without much of a thought as to how old you are.


----------

